# Problema con wired network

## publiosulpicio

Salve a tutti, ho un problema con la connessione wired. Uso ~amd64 e quando attacco il cavo networkmanager si collega normalmente, con dhcp. Tuttavia non riesco a visitare nessuna pagina. La rete wireless funziona perfettamente. ifconfig da come output il seguente

```

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.150.69  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.150.255

        inet6 fe80::21d:9ff:fe39:8d58  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:1d:09:39:8d:58  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 3576  bytes 475913 (464.7 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1693  bytes 164808 (160.9 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 11  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 2632  bytes 221082 (215.9 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 2632  bytes 221082 (215.9 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.151.254  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.151.255

        inet6 fe80::21c:bfff:fed3:5328  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:1c:bf:d3:53:28  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 44962  bytes 53809983 (51.3 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 31260  bytes 6479638 (6.1 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

Qualcuno ha idee?

----------

## pingoo

Che sia un problema di impostazione di DNS? Hai provato a pingare un qualche IP tipo 74.125.232.127 (google.it)?

----------

## publiosulpicio

Sì, ho provato, e non funziona. Il dns mi pare a posto in ogni caso. Sono davvero perplesso, tutto pare funzionare normalmente. Se stoppo networkmanager e faccio tutto a mano non dà nessun errore

```

ifconfig wlan0 down

ifconfig eth0 down

ifconfig eth0 up

ifconfig

```

dà come output

```

eth0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:1d:09:39:8d:58  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 398  bytes 58731 (57.3 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 297  bytes 26950 (26.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 11  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 1047  bytes 90210 (88.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1047  bytes 90210 (88.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

se poi do

```

dhcpcd eth0

```

dà

```

dhcpcd[3381]: version 5.5.6 starting

dhcpcd[3381]: eth0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

dhcpcd[3381]: eth0: rebinding lease of 192.168.150.69

dhcpcd[3381]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.150.69 from 192.168.150.1

dhcpcd[3381]: eth0: checking for 192.168.150.69

dhcpcd[3381]: eth0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

dhcpcd[3381]: eth0: leased 192.168.150.69 for 86400 seconds

dhcpcd[3381]: forked to background, child pid 3421

```

che mi pare normale

```

ifconfig

```

adesso restituisce

```

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.150.69  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.150.255

        inet6 fe80::21d:9ff:fe39:8d58  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:1d:09:39:8d:58  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 263  bytes 39267 (38.3 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 153  bytes 14013 (13.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 11  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 995  bytes 85680 (83.6 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 995  bytes 85680 (83.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

ma internet non va

```

ping 74.125.232.127

```

restituisce

```

PING 74.125.232.127 (74.125.232.127) 56(84) bytes of data.

^C

--- 74.125.232.127 ping statistics ---

28 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 26999ms

```

giusto per gradire, /etc/conf.d/net è il seguente

```

#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

###### Connection Configuration ######

#----------------------------------

mac_eduroam="00:1C:BF:D3:53:28"

config_eduroam="

dhcp

dhcp6

"

auto_eduroam="true"

enable_ipv6_eduroam="true"

#----------------------------------

mac_eth0="00:1D:09:39:8D:58"

enable_ipv6_eth0="true"

auto_eth0="true"

config_eth0="dhcp dhcp6"

```

e la rete wireless funziona tranquillamente. Proprio non capisco!

----------

## k01

ma il problema si presenta dopo un aggiornamento o non ha mai funzionato? come è strutturata la rete? route cosa restituisce?

----------

## publiosulpicio

Sicuramente un tempo andava, ma era da po' che non usavo più il cavo, quindi non saprei dire a che punto ha smesso di funzionare. Invece route quando uso la rete wireless dà

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

default         192.168.151.2   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

192.168.151.0   *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 wlan0

```

mentre quando uso quella wired (che non funziona) resta lì a pensare

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

^C

```

Il che suggerisce che in effetti qualcosa che non va c'è...

----------

## publiosulpicio

 *publiosulpicio wrote:*   

> Sicuramente un tempo andava, ma era da po' che non usavo più il cavo, quindi non saprei dire a che punto ha smesso di funzionare. Invece route quando uso la rete wireless dà
> 
> ```
> 
> Kernel IP routing table
> ...

 

Chiedo perdono, bastava farlo pensare un po' di più

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

default         192.168.150.1   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

192.168.150.0   *               255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0

```

----------

## pingoo

E' corretto il gateway che ti restituisce route quando usi il cavo? Riesci a pingarlo? Hai provato disattivando NetworkManager?

----------

